# Bullet Trap Plans



## xdm45

I've got the steel plate( 1/2" and 1/4") to build a bullet trap, I don't have the plans. Anyone that could help with the angle information ect? I will be using this trap outdoors with my 9mm's and .45LC. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

